# long time no see folks, Out of warrenty time for Delete what are my options



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

whats the status on a emission delete. i read about federal crack downs, but can we still get it. just had the whole Exhaust fluid system replaced under warranty... again. if it was not for the special coverage could have well been 1k in repairs. since im at 40k and a 2015 im out of power train so time to yank the junk off the car. what are my options now?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Is the DEF system the only issue you've had? It's covered 10 yrs/120K miles by Special tech Bulletin. If your only issues have been covered it's better to leave as is.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> whats the status on a emission delete. i read about federal crack downs, but can we still get it.


Long answer: Yes, if you have a lot of money, and can find one.

Shorter, more realistic answer: No.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

sailurman said:


> Is the DEF system the only issue you've had? It's covered 10 yrs/120K miles by Special tech Bulletin. If your only issues have been covered it's better to leave as is.


Nope 2 tanks replaced, one count doe to slow down. Thankfully under warranty but this is a life long car for me not a trade in 10 years after so I want the best solution. Going the Chevy each time and nearly paying 1k is not a solution


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

D


MP81 said:


> Long answer: Yes, if you have a lot of money, and can find one.
> 
> Shorter, more realistic answer: No.


**** why did I wait for my warranty to expire. Should have gotten it from a tube we all knew back in 2016.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

EPA has indefinately suspended enforcement on environmental lols

deletes should be available today


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

There are kits out there for less than $2,000.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> EPA has indefinately suspended enforcement on environmental lols
> 
> deletes should be available today


I wouldn’t mind diesel emissions if they where as reliable AND held to the same standards as gasoline. With a gas engine if cats aren’t working right you don’t get a countdown of death. Why is diesel treats so much harsher.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Burnzy said:


> There are kits out there for less than $2,000.


Yup I’m keeping an eye out.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> I wouldn’t mind diesel emissions if they where as reliable AND held to the same standards as gasoline. With a gas engine if cats aren’t working right you don’t get a countdown of death. Why is diesel treats so much harsher.


us govt mandate


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> us govt mandate


Well there’s a shocker lol.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's because what a diesel _does_ pollute is much, much worse than what a gas engine does...well, until GDI engines, that is. Expect to see similar particulate matter filters on DI gas engines soon - they're already getting them in Europe.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> whats the status on a emission delete. i read about federal crack downs, but can we still get it. just had the whole Exhaust fluid system replaced under warranty... again. if it was not for the special coverage could have well been 1k in repairs. since im at 40k and a 2015 im out of power train so time to yank the junk off the car. what are my options now?


What was your DEF reservoir doing that it needed replaced under special coverage?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> What was your DEF reservoir doing that it needed replaced under special coverage?


Two temp sensor in hem failed so 2 new tanks.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> It's because what a diesel _does_ pollute is much, much worse than what a gas engine does...well, until GDI engines, that is. Expect to see similar particulate matter filters on DI gas engines soon - they're already getting them in Europe.


I get the pollution may be worse but this is just ridiculous. the extent of punishment to the end consumer for something they have no control of it’s too much


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> Two temp sensor in hem failed so 2 new tanks.





pandrad61 said:


> Two temp sensor in hem failed so 2 new tanks.


How did you know the temp sensors failed, I’m curious as I have the same car.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> How did you know the temp sensors failed, I’m curious as I have the same car.


Check engine light and remote start won’t work. Plugged it in to a OND2 scam and it showed a code for redundancy tank heater. Took it to dealer and they confirmed it and replaced the tank assembly


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I get the pollution may be worse but this is just ridiculous. the extent of punishment to the end consumer for something they have no control of it’s too much


I am not in disagreement - particulate matter and NOx emissions are *really* bad...but to potentially strand someone because it _might_ be high...that's simply not acceptable.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> Check engine light and remote start won’t work. Plugged it in to a OND2 scam and it showed a code for redundancy tank heater. Took it to dealer and they confirmed it and replaced the tank assembly


Jesus, one time I had my starter not want to work, had to manually start after I did that I haven’t Had that problem come back but I’m gonna keep an eye out. Thanks alot


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> Jesus, one time I had my starter not want to work, had to manually start after I did that I haven’t Had that problem come back but I’m gonna keep an eye out. Thanks alot


Generally a very reliable car other then the stupidly cheap sun visor vanity covers and emissions issues with diesel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

it really is the worst possible car to have a remote start feature.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Why i


boraz said:


> it really is the worst possible car to have a remote start feature.


why is that? I’d think it’s great for cold climates so while you put on the jacket and boots it has 1-5min to warm up for ya, is in hot environment helps it get the cabin cold.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> Why i
> 
> why is that? I’d think it’s great for cold climates so while you put on the jacket and boots it has 1-5min to warm up for ya, is in hot environment helps it get the cabin cold.


idling is horrible for the emissions, even if they worked as well as they should

and with how poorly they do function, its insta death for the car.

i have lifetime idle <5% and still had emission issues

also bad for cylinder wash.

car doesnt need to warm, start it and get rolling in 30 secs, even at -51f


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> idling is horrible for the emissions, even if they worked as well as they should
> 
> and with how poorly they do function, its insta death for the car.
> 
> ...


I get remote start for 10 minutes but seems excessively precautions for a few minutes while I put on my shoes and grab my wallet. I’ll keep using it since 3 minutes before I take off to cool it down is worth it in Florida heat. I usually drive at least 10 minutes so short drivers aren’t my thing


----------



## 4thegrouse (Feb 26, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> There are kits out there for less than $2,000.


Where, I can't find them.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> I wouldn’t mind diesel emissions if they where as reliable AND held to the same standards as gasoline. With a gas engine if cats aren’t working right you don’t get a countdown of death. Why is diesel treats so much harsher.


And to burst your bubble, gasoline particulate filters are starting to show up on vehicles as well. It's just the way things are going. And no, that's not an April Fools joke.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> And to burst your bubble, gasoline particulate filters are starting to show up on vehicles as well. It's just the way things are going. And no, that's not an April Fools joke.


Sure going but the moment DPF came into action diesel had a unfair EPA burden on them. They should have rolled out equally stringent ya and diesel standards not just one.


----------



## Carpentree (Jan 29, 2020)

boraz said:


> idling is horrible for the emissions, even if they worked as well as they should
> 
> and with how poorly they do function, its insta death for the car.
> 
> ...



I feel sorry for any engine, gas, diesel, propane being ran after 30 seconds of warming up at -51 degrees Fahrenheit. Fun fact, propane doesn't even turn to a gas once it's -45 or colder, and you think engine oil and transmission fluid is gonna be able to handle that kind of abuse before warming up to operating temperatures? I realize it's not gonna warm up very much just idling, but 5 or 10 minutes isn't gonna hurt and it's probably good for it. Go set a bottle of your oil outside overnight when it's -50 degrees and then try pouring it into another container the next morning and let me know how well it flow, because that's what you're relying on to protect your motor form just rubbing metal on metal.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The diesel cruze warms itself up pretty well at idle.

Most tunes, especially delete tunes, don't for various reasons.... Poor testing, inexperience, etc... So I wouldn't idle those.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> The diesel cruze warms itself up pretty well at idle.
> 
> Most tunes, especially delete tunes, don't for various reasons.... Poor testing, inexperience, etc... So I wouldn't idle those.


this was my first winter with the delete

didnt experience the loss of cabin heat that others mentioned in the past with their deletes, thankfully

coolant temp gauge still at the same spot its always been


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Carpentree said:


> I feel sorry for any engine, gas, diesel, propane being ran after 30 seconds of warming up at -51 degrees Fahrenheit. Fun fact, propane doesn't even turn to a gas once it's -45 or colder, and you think engine oil and transmission fluid is gonna be able to handle that kind of abuse before warming up to operating temperatures? I realize it's not gonna warm up very much just idling, but 5 or 10 minutes isn't gonna hurt and it's probably good for it. Go set a bottle of your oil outside overnight when it's -50 degrees and then try pouring it into another container the next morning and let me know how well it flow, because that's what you're relying on to protect your motor form just rubbing metal on metal.


TIL my engine lubricates by gravity


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> whats the status on a emission delete. i read about federal crack downs, but can we still get it. just had the whole Exhaust fluid system replaced under warranty... again. if it was not for the special coverage could have well been 1k in repairs. since im at 40k and a 2015 im out of power train so time to yank the junk off the car. what are my options now?


Can you find an independent shop to tune your car. A shop that tunes diesels with their own codes. I know of a shop or 2 hat does it but they're probably not very close to you


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Can you find an independent shop to tune your car. A shop that tunes diesels with their own codes. I know of a shop or 2 hat does it but they're probably not very close to you


From what I was told it’s incredibly hard to crack the GM codes for the Cruze. This is why not all diesel ships offered it.


----------



## DslGateWon (Apr 8, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> Generally a very reliable car other then the stupidly cheap sun visor vanity covers and emissions issues with diesel.


I got mine in 2014, so its with me almost 6 years now (2015 model Gen 1 Diesel ) . Except for the initial NOx sensor and the DEF tank at 51K miles, I've had zero issues with car and I run it like a rented mule. Both items repaired under warranty, but now that its out of warranty, not sure what I would do if there was an expensive repair. I still have another 4 years and 50 K for the DEF tank, so I should be OK. Fingers crossed. The DEF Tank is definitely an issue and 99% of the cars have had it or are going to have it.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

It's not actually the tank itself that fails, but the heater reservoir within it. Extremely simple to replace in an hour. Costs a couple of hundred. I also drive my CTD like I stole it and it hasn't let me down since NOx sensor reprogram fiasco 3 years ago. Will take a whole lot of breaking parts to even come close to what you'll pay to delete/tune. Plus EPA ramifications... not worth it. just a tune is interesting as it retains all EPA requirements, but opens up the engine/transmission potential. Still $500...so probably not.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

sailurman said:


> It's not actually the tank itself that fails, but the heater reservoir within it. Extremely simple to replace in an hour. Costs a couple of hundred. I also drive my CTD like I stole it and it hasn't let me down since NOx sensor reprogram fiasco 3 years ago. Will take a whole lot of breaking parts to even come close to what you'll pay to delete/tune. Plus EPA ramifications... not worth it. just a tune is interesting as it retains all EPA requirements, but opens up the engine/transmission potential. Still $500...so probably not.


Correct PN


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

boraz said:


> EPA has indefinately suspended enforcement on environmental lols
> 
> deletes should be available today


Where did you here this from. I'd believe it, it seems like something the Trump administration would try to roll back, but I haven't seen or heard anything about it myself.

Still trying to get a tune figured out myself.


----------

